
Navigating cognition: Spatial codes for human thinking - bookofjoe
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6415/eaat6766.editor-summary
======
bookofjoe
Link:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6415/eaat6766](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6415/eaat6766)

